

CHP - Clojure Web Framework - codered
https://github.com/runexec/chp

======
dizzystar
Is it possible to write the "why" of this framework? What pain-points does
this solve that Compojure doesn't solve?

After a quick look, it really looks more like a collection of tools the author
likes to use (though the <clj> tags look new, is this a security issue?), like
Lobos and parts of Hiccup.

I think it is a pretty good job overall, but the routes are rather verbose. I
wish this was a problem people would spend more time solving.

------
moomin
I think this is best seen as a "serving suggestion". Want a web framework?
Well, these ingredients work well together. Here's recipe that ties them
together.

I suspect some of the new bits could/should probably be split out into a
library of their own, leaving CHP itself as pure glue.

------
Jonovono
Seen this pop up a few times. I'll give it a shot. Anyone that's worked with
it a bit want to comment on how it compares/what they like more between it and
other Clojure web frameworks like Shoreleave or Pedestal?

------
Legion
Rarely am I so torn about a project's name. The play on PHP's name makes me
cringe, but the (not sure if intentional?) play on the California Highway
Patrol's acronym makes me thumbs-up.

------
icambron
One of the examples contains a 21K loc JS file. That's excessive. If I used
this, I'd keep the HTML generation but skip the JS generation.

~~~
graue
By "JavaScript generation", this project appears to mean ClojureScript. Weird
way of putting it. That's like shipping a C compiler and billing the feature
as, "Assembly code generation".

You can get the ClojureScript runtime much smaller by turning on the Closure
(with an S) compiler's optimizations. Still gonna be bigger than vanilla JS,
but for that you get a much more expressive language and the ability to share
client and server side code.

The debate over whether/when it's appropriate to use CLJS is surely not over.
Before judging it as impractical, note that a new iOS weather app written in
ClojureScript is getting rave reviews: [http://keminglabs.com/blog/angular-
cljs-weather-app/](http://keminglabs.com/blog/angular-cljs-weather-app/)

------
dllthomas
Will this make sure you're not going too fast?

~~~
wsh91
The JVM takes care of that! /jest

(for those unfamiliar:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Highway_Patrol](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Highway_Patrol)
)

------
piqufoh
Sounds like a fun idea - is it in use anywhere?

